# Bye bye Bower...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- The New Orleans Hornets team president Hugh Weber said on Tuesday that the franchise and General Manager Jeff Bower have mutually agreed to part ways, effective immediately.
> 
> A search for his replacement is underway. Bower attended the Hornets' summer league shootaround practice on Tuesday morning, but he left without speaking to the media.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/07/new_orleans_hornets_and_jeff_b.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

From Yahoo's Adrian Wojnarowski's twitter...




> Hornets fired Jeff Bower today as GM, sources say. Ownership made decision at least 7-10 days ago, and have been identifying replacements.
> 15 minutes ago via web





> There had been increased tension between Shinn family and Bower, but no one saw this coming now. Shinn father and son duo NBA's worst combo.
> 2 minutes ago via web


Wooo!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok so I just read from someone with a reliable source that it was mutual. Bower sat down with Chouest and Weber a few weeks ago and drew up a list of candidates to replace him and he was aware of everything and thought it was time for a change. I guess we'll hear more later.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Ok so I just read from someone with a reliable source that it was mutual. Bower sat down with Chouest and Weber a few weeks ago and drew up a list of candidates to replace him and he was aware of everything and thought it was time for a change. I guess we'll hear more later.


Thats cool. Bower caught way too much heat considering the limited assets he had to work with. If peja and chandler didnt turn into octogenarians overnight they wouldve both been looked at as good moves, and hes done a great job of unloading garbage/fringe nba players to other teams to give us salary relief. He doesnt get overly emotional and stays focused on spinning the wheels to make the team better, but it isnt easy to make chicken salad out of chicken ****.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought Bower was doing an alright job. I liked the pick of Marcus Thornton and Darren Collison. We shall see how Brackens and Pondexter turn out. But the real focus has got to be getting Chris Paul the help he seeks and deserves, and maybe someone else can finally do that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I thought Bower was doing an alright job. I liked the pick of Marcus Thornton and Darren Collison. We shall see how Brackens and Pondexter turn out. But the real focus has got to be getting Chris Paul the help he seeks and deserves, and maybe someone else can finally do that.


I agree. The Thornton/Collison draft was a great one. The verdict is still out on Brackins and Pondexter but let's not forget about Armstrong, Simmons, and Wright. So as far as drafting goes, since CP3 was drafted, Bower has had 1 very nice draft (2009), 1 verdict still out (2010) and 2 not so good drafts (2006, 2007). He did make moves I never thought he'd be able to make by getting rid of some unworthy players/contracts but is it safe to say he was the reason we had those players/contracts in the first place? I don't know. Whoever they get in here let's hope they can do a better job.

According to David Aldridge it will NOT be Hornets prez Hugh Weber..



> To end the speculation: team prez Hugh Weber will not be a candidate for GM in NO, according 2 source. Team expects to fill GM spot shortly.
> about 3 hours ago via web


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im to lazy to search but where is Kevin Pritchard now?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hornets really didn't come that far from getting a really good team on the court. If they get hold of a good big man somewhere they have a good team, but that's not so easy to do. You whiff a lot drafting for need in the mid first round...Ced and Hilton were just really bad whiffs. Now the Peja deal was obviously going to end up like it has. You overpay a FA with too long a contract....two three years it looks like a great move, last two three years it looks like a catastrophe.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im to lazy to search but where is Kevin Pritchard now?


after being let go the day of the draft by portland hes unemployed... i know he interviewed for the NJ job but hes not on their list of finalists from what I know. Problem with KP is he had endless financial backing to purchase draft picks and make moves on draft day, we would have to wait another year to see him at his best.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Cedric and Hilton were really really bad whifs. I thought Cedric was going to be able to work himself into the rotation due to his length on defense, rebounding, and shotblocking, but he never showed up. Hilton Armstrong always seemed soft to me in college. I liked the direction picking a big from UCONN where they seem to always put quality bigs in the pro's but he just didn't have it in him.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

in all fairness however, hilton "seemed" like a pretty safe pick to at least have a defensive big man that if nothing else could be a solid backup, he just didnt pan out at all. the players drafted after the hornets picks in 06 and 07 were a huge crapshoot as well, the talent pool was particularly shallow in both those years and the players coming out those seasons as a hole is pretty underwhelming. Hell, yi, acie law, brandan wright, and mike conley all were picked ahead of julian wright in 2007, its not exactly like they are cementing themselves as mainstays in the league as of yet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im to lazy to search but where is Kevin Pritchard now?



From what I've heard he's in Vegas. This guy Sam Amick tweeted this...




> As @daldridgetnt wrote, Weber won't be GM. Nor will Shinn's son, Chad, according to a source. Pritchard sounding like frontrunner.
> about 3 hours ago via TweetDeck





> Other likely Hornets GM candidates: former Phx asst. GM Dave Griffin, Denver exec Mark Warkentien, & former Golden State exec Chris Mullin.
> about 2 hours ago via TweetDeck


I don't know whether most of these guys tweeting know what they're talking about but he put this out there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I remember reading about Bower interviewing for the Nets job and I was like...This is okay with the Hornets? So I'd guess this isn't really news at the main office


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

mullin makes me shudder. Rather than turn around and dump hilton armstrong off on another team, im scared he'd try to extend him with a 42 million dollar contract ala adonal foyle.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

oh and for the record, i believed it was time for bower to go, it just seems he's bashed way too much considering what hes been given to work with and the fact that new orleans is a small market that has a more difficult time enticing free agents to come to.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Jeff Bower and the New Orleans Hornets weren't on the same page with Chris Paul situation*
> 
> LAS VEGAS — Sources close to New Orleans Hornets situation with former general manager Jeff Bower said Bower’s relationship with star point guard Chris Paul was becoming increasingly tenuous and played a role in the decision for the two sides to part ways.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/07/jeff_bower_and_the_new_orleans.html


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

trade cp3 to the mavericks now please...k, thx


----------

